# Kendive's Beowulf 50



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kendive is out on the rig and wanted me to pickup Sawman's Beowulf fer him. So I went over and picked it up! Due to the 1 hour and 10 minute drive 1 way, I figured my pay would be to shoot the 50 first!!!!:whistling: I put the 50 on 1 of my New Frontier Armory lowers and let her rip. Unfortunately there were no sites but even at that Logan patterned em in the size of a pie pan at 25 yards. There was 1 hic-cup but that may have been from the mag??? He gotta kick outta shooting the 300 grain bullet although he's modest in front of the camera! 

Alright Ken, the 50 is all cleaned up and ready to rock and roll again!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Makes me want to bring "Thumper" to the next shoot at jj's place!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks like he needs one of his own dad nice setup


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Great range safety on Logans part. Nice gun


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That was great! Good Job Logan! Dad must be a Range Saftey Officer, excellent guys!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Logan is a prime example of starting em young and teaching them about firearms, instead of scaring them! He still has a slip up every now and then but gets scolded and learns. I trust him a lot more then some adults! 

Thanks fer the kind words guys, he saw em!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

So Logan, was the recoil about the same as a 20 GA birdshot? Maybe you need to keep that upper and come hunt hogs w us! SawMan had that shooting 3 rds almost in the same hole at 50 yds.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

He was worried about it Frank, but after shooting it...he liked it. It is about like a 20 gauge, he shoots an 870 in 12 and that kicks the crap outta him more then the 50! I told Sawman I got a fishcamp down off 331 decently close to ya'll!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well he is a trooper! We need to meet up sometime! We are just S of Ebro on 79, I uaed to have a lease off 331, lots of bears there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Well he is a trooper! We need to meet up sometime! We are just S of Ebro on 79, I uaed to have a lease off 331, lots of bears there.


Our place is a rock throw off the bay on the last leg of 331(S) on the north/east side... I told Sawman that someone on here a while back mentioned state land off 20, but I'm not familiar w/ anything down there or ifin there is any state land off the river....Like to hunt down there but not looking into sinking cash into a club I might use 2-3 times....


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Kendive is out on the rig and wanted me to pickup Sawman's Beowulf fer him. So I went over and picked it up! Due to the 1 hour and 10 minute drive 1 way, I figured my pay would be to shoot the 50 first!!!!:whistling: I put the 50 on 1 of my New Frontier Armory lowers and let her rip. Unfortunately there were no sites but even at that Logan patterned em in the size of a pie pan at 25 yards. There was 1 hic-cup but that may have been from the mag??? He gotta kick outta shooting the 300 grain bullet although he's modest in front of the camera!
> 
> Alright Ken, the 50 is all cleaned up and ready to rock and roll again!!!:thumbsup:



Awesome. I think the Hicup probably was cause by them Cheap Frontier Lowers we bought... 

:thumbup: It's gonna Rock on my Rock River Arms Lower. LOL :thumbup:

Thanks Jason for picking that up for me while I am out here. I was gonna take you out to lunch but after you shot $10 :001_huh: worth of ammo. LOL. Just Kidding...

Thanks again...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You know its all good brother! I know you'll be dreaming to pull the trigger every night till your feet hit shore again!!!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> You know its all good brother! I know you'll be dreaming to pull the trigger every night till your feet hit shore again!!!


LOL you know it...

You gonna get a chance to some corn out at my property like you wanted?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet.. 
I love the under the chin mag hold.. shows innovation under stress.. good job logan.. 

rich


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah Pine Log is at 79 and 20, smallish but has camping sites, then there is a river area close too with cabins and hunting/fishing.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Ken,
Nice 50 beowulf. If it hangs up anymore chances are it is the magazine. I had trouble out of several different mags. I did a little digging and the best mag for it is a Lancer mag. Since I started running Lancer mags, I have fired about 300 rds without a single FTF.
Also it gets real dirty when you shoot it, so you might have to clean it a little more often while you're breaking it in. Im not trying to be a know it all, just trying to share a few things that I went through when I first got mine. If you decide to reload for it I have everything so if you need some help just give me a shout. Have fun blasting!!!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Triple R said:


> Hey Ken,
> Nice 50 beowulf. If it hangs up anymore chances are it is the magazine. I had trouble out of several different mags. I did a little digging and the best mag for it is a Lancer mag. Since I started running Lancer mags, I have fired about 300 rds without a single FTF.
> Also it gets real dirty when you shoot it, so you might have to clean it a little more often while you're breaking it in. Im not trying to be a know it all, just trying to share a few things that I went through when I first got mine. If you decide to reload for it I have everything so if you need some help just give me a shout. Have fun blasting!!!


Thanks for the advice... I will take you up on the reloading.

I have always wanted to start reloading and will soon.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I think your boy gets an A for saftey and for hitting his target with no sights. Good job, looks like fun. I guess I know who beat me to SAWMAN on that upper now, lol. They still make em for now right? Gog knows if they start that " Assault weapon " talk again it would be hard to say that was not over kill, lol. I love it, can't wait to get one.*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *I think your boy gets an A for saftey and for hitting his target with no sights. Good job, looks like fun. I guess I know who beat me to SAWMAN on that upper now, lol. They still make em for now right? Gog knows if they start that " Assault weapon " talk again it would be hard to say that was not over kill, lol. I love it, can't wait to get one.*


It's a fun toy, but I'm still waiting to build my 300 Black Out....ABC says AR's are 2K....If anyone wants to buy mine, I'll sell you every one of em fer $1900 a piece:whistling::whistling::whistling: Idiot news folks!


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Jason,
I just finished a 300 Blackout build for my dad. He has a suppressor on the way for it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Triple R said:


> Jason,
> I just finished a 300 Blackout build for my dad. He has a suppressor on the way for it



Sweet!!!! Gotta show some gun porn brother and details!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I will try and get some pictures of it. I just mounted a scope on it sunday and got it sighted in for him. I also reloaded 50-125 gr Nosler BT for him to hunt with.
Do you plan on running a suppressor when you get your 300 blackout?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is the 50 Beowulf Jason picked up for me transformed...

*Thanks again Jason for picking this puppy up for me.* :notworthy:

I don't hunt anymore so the Camo Magpul hand guard had to go.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

What do you do with the 50 if you don't hunt? The Wulf lives to HUNT...LOL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Frank....Ole Ken likes to play, so instead of a plinker----it'll be a plunkster!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

no kidding, that is an expensive round to punch paper with! sorta a waste of a very accurate upper, I have seen that one shoot!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> no kidding, that is an expensive round to punch paper with! sorta a waste of a very accurate upper, I have seen that one shoot!



You know the ole saying... The one that dies with the most toys... :whistling:

I have lots of guns I don't need... Nothing wrong with that. :thumbup:

Hey Jason I changed the pics for you... Is that better. 

No Black on Black. :thumbsup:

You know I like my Glock Gun Mat. Got to show it off.

The gun show in Mobile, AL yesterday had the long AR Mats. Almost picked one up.


----------

